# Yet another preloved lone rat



## Claireglynn (Dec 9, 2011)

Hi,

Just seen this advert on preloved, he is a lone rat but the really annoying bit is that the owner has put that because of his age only 5 months he will not be able to be introduced to another rat?? What a load of pooh.

Hopefully someone who knows something about rats will get him first before he ends up living alone for the rest of his life.

Here is his advert:
Preloved | splinter needs a new home for sale in Pontefract, West Yorkshire, UK

Can anyone help splinter?


----------

